# combatir la difraccion



## angelwind (May 13, 2011)

Hola Amigos

Hace un tiempo realicé unas cajas de tipo columna con woofer lateral.
Las mismas fueron calculadas con el bass box pro y aparentemente están correctamente sintonizadas (no me puedo quejar de la calidad de los graves, profundos y claros).
Bien, los drivers son polk de 10" un GB Audio de 6.5 para medios graves, un antiguo Jahro de 4" y unos Vifa XT 25 para agudos.
Mi pregunta es la siguiente...
¿En cuanto mejoraría el control de la difracción si revisto la parte superior del frente en un material absovente rugoso como puede ser goma eva???


----------



## juanfilas (May 16, 2011)

Hola Angelwind, la difracción por borde se da mas por un tema de geometría y no tanto por el material, yo redondearía los bordes si podes para mejorar el bafle steep, pero poner goma eva o material rugoso no te va a servir de mucho, imaginate que para absorber bien una onda de 600hz se necesitan unos 10 cm de espesor de guata... con goma eva vas a estar absorbiendo frecuencias altisimas que es mas fácil combatirlas con el crossover, espero haberte ayudado, saludos

Juan

pd: ¿actualizaste las cajas? por que el tweeter que tiene puesto el de la foto no es un XT25


----------



## angelwind (May 16, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Hola Angelwind, la difracción por borde se da mas por un tema de geometría y no tanto por el material, yo redondearía los bordes si podes para mejorar el bafle steep, pero poner goma eva o material rugoso no te va a servir de mucho, imaginate que para absorber bien una onda de 600hz se necesitan unos 10 cm de espesor de guata... con goma eva vas a estar absorbiendo frecuencias altisimas que es mas fácil combatirlas con el crossover, espero haberte ayudado, saludos
> 
> Juan
> 
> pd: ¿actualizaste las cajas? por que el tweeter que tiene puesto el de la foto no es un XT25



Hola Juan

Es una foto vieja!!! recién me dí cuenta!!!
Actualmente tienen la versión que hace Vifa para Polk del XT25. Sólo difiere en el frente. Motor y diafragma son idénticos.


----------



## angelwind (Oct 26, 2011)

Retomando el tema algunos meses después...
En base a las recomendaciones de Juan y algún upgrade en parlanteria, finalmente considero terminados mis bafles principales...
De la parlantería original sólo quedan el Woofer y el mid bass...
Como decía antes reemplace el tweeter chino de seda por un Vifa  XT25 y el mid high Jahro por un Peerless 830870... subsistiendo el GB de 6.5" y el Polk de 10"...
en cuanto a mi consulta sobre la difracción... bueno por lo pronto modifique los frentes de las cajas haciendo un plano sobresaliente en las zona de los transductores frontales, con angulos biselados a 45º y empotré los parlantes al ras (bueno eso lo pensaba hacer de entrada pero no tenía fresadora, luego compré un accesorio para el minitorno que lo convierte en una fresadora modesta).
Así que los bafles quedaron como muestran las fotos finales.
Consideraciones:
Entre el upgrade de los parlantes... y la modificación del frente.... la diferencia es abismal!!!
Incluso entre la fase II y la final, o sea usando los mismos transductores es notable la diferencia.
No puedo creer como influyó esa modificación... y les aseguro que es más que subjetiva... comparé uno y otro antes de modificar los dos y no podía creer lo que oía...


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 27, 2011)

Felicitaciones, ¡se ven muy bien!
¿Esos los tenias cortados en activo no? Por que la difracción (en toda la gama) la podes combatir con el crossover, yo hago diseños pasivos así que en activo no te voy a poder ayudar, pero seguramente muchos si. 
Si querés medirlos vení a mi casa cuando quieras, ya que cuando tengas las mediciones se puede simular todo y afinar el crossover de una manera que a oído es imposible y vas a notar otro cambio mas 
Saludos


----------



## angelwind (Oct 27, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Felicitaciones, ¡se ven muy bien!
> ¿Esos los tenias cortados en activo no? Por que la difracción (en toda la gama) la podes combatir con el crossover, yo hago diseños pasivos así que en activo no te voy a poder ayudar, pero seguramente muchos si.
> Si querés medirlos vení a mi casa cuando quieras, ya que cuando tengas las mediciones se puede simular todo y afinar el crossover de una manera que a oído es imposible y vas a notar otro cambio mas
> Saludos



hola Juan

Si están cortados en activo, a 239 HZ 1200 hz y 5115 hz.
Estaba pensando en modificar el corte superior y bajarlo a 3500 hz considerando el cambio de tweeter. 
En cuanto a mediciones, esa es la idea combinar con vos para medirlos... o medir en casa, sala y todo, ajustando el ecua paramétrico que tengo.
Además tengo en breve una unidad de potencia en clase A sin retroalimentación que supongo voy a poner en la banda de los mid high... por ahora esa banda tiene unos LM3886 que como saben todos son bastante buenos.

Saludos!


----------

